# plenty of pheasants this year?



## jeff788

I just saw the report on the DWR website about the 11,000+ pheasants that will be released statewide during the pheasant hunt. They are releasing these birds at 33 sites across the state and they say that they will be releasing them throughout the hunt. In the article they say that "Plenty of birds will be available to hunt." I know that they usually release some birds every year, but how many more birds is this? Will there really be "plenty of birds" this year? I'm pretty new at bird hunting and have mostly focused on chukars since there are so few pheasants. I've never shot a pheasant, and I'd love to get my dog some more exposure to hunting them, but I'm still wondering if our time would be better spent in the chukar hills or making the drive to Idaho. Thoughts?


----------



## mycoltbug

I know where I usually go the game warden out there usually comes up and tells us each year how many hold over birds he sees from the year before, how many he released, and areas to concentrate on as far as hunting goes. To give you an example last year the wma we hunted he told us he released 20 birds the day before the bird and counted another 15 birds out in the field. When I spoke to him a couple days ago I asked him with the 11,000 birds being released how many would be released out at the wma he works in and what the release schedule looked like. He told me they expect to release about 100-200 birds opening weekend out there, then another 100 during the weekday that first week, and additional 200 the next week. There's going to be a lot of birds down there this year but part of the numbers they are releasing there is quite a few hens being released. So not all of them are going to be roosters. Watch what you are shooting at.


----------



## Huge29

Getting in one those planted birds could be good, but my reports from our "spot" is the worst report in many years. We won't even be going out this year, it would appear.


----------



## Packfish

Well Cache valley isn't getting any- and Idaho has been a bit tougher this year.


----------



## #1DEER 1-I

My personal opinion is wild pheasants aren't doing very well this year anywhere around me. Usually I see a lot more birds than this year. I understand what they're trying to do by making the pheasant hunt seem okay by releasing pen raised birds, but it's just sort of a fake hunt to me. I don't like it, put the money being spent on these pen raised birds and do something about raccoons, skunks, and foxes. If nothing is done about the predators numbers will never sustain or get better, and none of the pen raised birds will survive.


----------



## klbzdad

OH GAWD!!!!! The elk professor is now a bird professor. Who slipped you a sfw roofie, 1I?


----------



## bigbr

Family at Faust say that the hawks, foxes, skunks, raccoons are having a feast on the first load.


----------



## #1DEER 1-I

klbzdad said:


> OH GAWD!!!!! The elk professor is now a bird professor. Who slipped you a sfw roofie, 1I?


I have nothing to do with SFW or any other sportsman group. I don't sit blindly to the problems our wildlife is facing and continue to want to overhunt, overharvest, and vouch for more opportunity. You and the GP POS have that job. Of course you will profess here that pheasants are not facing predation and what I said isn't true. I don't settle for band aids on the problem like releasing pen raised birds, at least trap wild birds in other states and release them so at least there wild. This is a band aid to cover up another failed form of management by the Utah Division of Wildlife Resources. Let yourself be blinded, but quite commenting on my posts, threads don't need to end in me and the low blow Gutpilers arguing. Stop posting childish ****, and from what I see all you do is study up on what I say, you have no valid arguments, just things like you posted above. This post isn't about this, leave it at that and quite sidetracking threads.


----------



## Dodger

bigbr said:


> Family at Faust say that the hawks, foxes, skunks, raccoons are having a feast on the first load.


You can shoot most of those too!


----------



## rooster96

#1DEER 1-I said:


> I have nothing to do with SFW or any other sportsman group. I don't sit blindly to the problems our wildlife is facing and continue to want to overhunt, overharvest, and vouch for more opportunity. You and the GP POS have that job. Of course you will profess here that pheasants are not facing predation and what I said isn't true. I don't settle for band aids on the problem like releasing pen raised birds, at least trap wild birds in other states and release them so at least there wild. This is a band aid to cover up another failed form of management by the Utah Division of Wildlife Resources. Let yourself be blinded, but quite commenting on my posts, threads don't need to end in me and the low blow Gutpilers arguing. Stop posting childish ****, and from what I see all you do is study up on what I say, you have no valid arguments, just things like you posted above. This post isn't about this, leave it at that and quite sidetracking threads.


That's hateful and that kind of stuff is not allowed here


----------



## IBSquatchin

We don't have to study up on your topics. You don't out much thought into them. I'm glad the DWR is involved. Makes a better outing for all involved.


----------



## Dunkem

#1DEER 1-I said:


> My personal opinion is wild pheasants aren't doing very well this year anywhere around me. Usually I see a lot more birds than this year. I understand what they're trying to do by making the pheasant hunt seem okay by releasing pen raised birds, but it's just sort of a fake hunt to me. I don't like it, put the money being spent on these pen raised birds and do something about raccoons, skunks, and foxes. If nothing is done about the predators numbers will never sustain or get better, and none of the pen raised birds will survive.


While most of the raised birds wont make it,hopefully it will help those of us that cant afford to go out of state to hunt.I know that there are a ton of racoons,etc(seen 6 dead ones going to Grantsville)but still the more birds the more chances.They can fly cant they?:mrgreen:


----------



## IBSquatchin

Dunkem said:


> While most of the raised birds wont make it,hopefully it will help those of us that cant afford to go out of state to hunt.I know that there are a ton of racoons,etc(seen 6 dead ones going to Grantsville)but still the more birds the more chances.They can fly cant they?:mrgreen:


This^^^^^


----------



## Hoopermat

I went out to a wma this year for the youth hunt. I was very surprised with the amount of birds out there. I only had a short time to hunt but the dogs found 7 birds in 45 min. If the kids could shoot we would of had some.
I am hoping for more of the same for the opener.


----------



## jeff788

Packfish said:


> Well Cache valley isn't getting any- and Idaho has been a bit tougher this year.


Actually Cache valley is getting some at Bud Phelps.


----------



## #1DEER 1-I

IBSquatchin said:


> We don't have to study up on your topics. You don't out much thought into them. I'm glad the DWR is involved. Makes a better outing for all involved.


You're right, because the DWR band aiding their failures makes it great that there involved. It's a great way for opportunity and a month of fun. But it's just a band aid, instead of mending the problem for a month, fix the problem, pen raised birds make for much healthier predators that will make it by eating them and rebreed.


----------



## IBSquatchin

#1DEER 1-I said:


> You're right, because the DWR band aiding their failures makes it great that there involved. It's a great way for opportunity and a month of fun. But it's just a band aid, instead of mending the problem for a month, fix the problem, pen raised birds make for much healthier predators that will make it by eating them and rebreed.


I don't care if they revered and eat the birds whatever that means. More opportunity is more opportunity. Pen raised or not. I don't care. My kids don't care they aren't wild.


----------



## Hoopermat

They are all delicious:grin:


----------



## #1DEER 1-I

IBSquatchin said:


> I don't care if they revered and eat the birds whatever that means. More opportunity is more opportunity. Pen raised or not. I don't care. My kids don't care they aren't wild.


It's good for kids. But not only does it not help the predator situation, it makes it worse. More food means less starve, more food for predators will in the end result in more of them and more predation on wild birds.


----------



## IBSquatchin

#1DEER 1-I said:


> It's good for kids. But not only does it not help the predator situation, it makes it worse. More food means less starve, more food for predators will in the end result in more of them and more predation on wild birds.


Huh??


----------



## RandomElk16

#1DEER 1-I said:


> It's good for kids. But not only does it not help the predator situation, it makes it worse. More food means less starve, more food for predators will in the end result in more of them and more predation on wild birds.


I promise while pheasant hunting I will shoot every predator I see. Use the planters as bait, double the pleasure double the fun. Problem solved.


----------



## Hoopermat

#1DEER 1-I said:


> It's good for kids. But not only does it not help the predator situation, it makes it worse. More food means less starve, more food for predators will in the end result in more of them and more predation on wild birds.


You can stay home and ill go get them all for myself. Sounds good to me.


----------



## Mr Muleskinner

So in spite of the fact that you don't what to plant for pheasant, turkeys and deer in Utah, you know that what the DWR is doing is wrong? What would be the right thing to do? Pheasant have struggled here for years. The DWR can't very well change the topography or weather patterns in Utah right? So what is the answer? I am sure most of us are all ears, including the biologists and Pheasants Forever. While you are at it maybe you can come up with the proper food for the DWR to plant that is hassle free and will propagate on it's own throughout Utah as it does in the Dakotas, Nebraska and Eastern Montana where pheasant thrive. 

Learn us all up and maybe you can figure out a way to get the polar bear population where it once was as well. The State of Alaska has failed miserably there. After that you can take on the whale population (I am blaming Japan with an assist from the Eskimos) and lets not forget about the Woolly Mammoth. I would love to hunt them just once.......Damned Neanderthals.


----------



## #1DEER 1-I

IBSquatchin said:


> Huh??


Well I don't know IB, let me put it in these terms. If you feed an elk herd through the winter, none of them will starve to death , increasing the amount despite the carrying capacity of the area. You introduce free food to predators, very few will starve to death, leaving more predators for the future .


----------



## #1DEER 1-I

Hoopermat said:


> You can stay home and ill go get them all for myself. Sounds good to me.


Don't worry I'll join in on the pen raised slaughter, killing wild ones makes me feel guilty.


----------



## Mr Muleskinner

#1DEER 1-I said:


> Well I don't know IB, let me put it in these terms. If you feed an elk herd through the winter, none of them will starve to death , increasing the amount despite the carrying capacity of the area. You introduce free food to predators, very few will starve to death, leaving more predators for the future .


Oh my.....I think I just figured out how to get rid of all of the predators.

Folks......I think you are in the presence of pure genius. Color me Einstein.


----------



## johnnycake

Is there a different bird (perhaps indigineous?) that would fair better? What about a more agressive approach to sharptail reintroductions, or sage grouse?


----------



## #1DEER 1-I

Mr Muleskinner said:


> So in spite of the fact that you don't what to plant for pheasant, turkeys and deer in Utah, you know that what the DWR is doing is wrong? What would be the right thing to do? Pheasant have struggled here for years. The DWR can't very well change the topography or weather patterns in Utah right? So what is the answer? I am sure most of us are all ears, including the biologists and Pheasants Forever. While you are at it maybe you can come up with the proper food for the DWR to plant that is hassle free and will propagate on it's own throughout Utah as it does in the Dakotas, Nebraska and Eastern Montana where pheasant thrive.
> 
> Learn us all up and maybe you can figure out a way to get the polar bear population where it once was as well. The State of Alaska has failed miserably there. After that you can take on the whale population (I am blaming Japan with an assist from the Eskimos) and lets not forget about the Woolly Mammoth. I would love to hunt them just once.......Damned Neanderthals.


The answers not easy, and it's a difficult problem to fix with the way utah has transformed. Pen raised birds are a great opportunity for kids and glimpse of the past utah pheasant hunts, but it isn't a fix, and it's really just a fake hunt. Will we resort to farm raised deer and elk to hunt when they've been decimated? 
It's just not the same. Control predators of our upland game and waterfowl, invest in improving current habitat, creating new, and purchasing new. Release wild birds from other states so they actually know how to survive. If year after year they buy thousands of pen raised birds, something better could be done with the money for long term sustainment .


----------



## #1DEER 1-I

johnnycake said:


> Is there a different bird (perhaps indigineous?) that would fair better? What about a more agressive approach to sharptail reintroductions, or sage grouse?


I think the bottom line is pen raised birds just won't survive like wild ones, maybe transplanting wild birds from other states would be more productive, like they did with turkeys. I love the opportunity for the kids, but even though kids are the future of hunting..... So is the game. Without the game hunting has no future, the money could be better spent. If they had to do a $10 upland stamp or. $10 stamp to hunt pheasants in the state I would love to purchase it. The money should be spent in a sustainable way not for a temporary band aid fix. What do we do keep knocking off species of game, come up with excuses why there disappearing, and resort to fake hunts with farm raised animals, or do we try and long term fix the problem? Many of you seem to like the farm raised path.


----------



## johnnycake

You know #1, (shocker, drum roll please....) I just don't agree that that is the bottom line. Plenty of states have success with chukars, quail, and other species....even pheasants! starting from pen raised birds. I think that time has shown UT to not be "pheasant country" and we should invest our resources wisely in something that has potential to thrive as opposed to wither.


----------



## Mr Muleskinner

Not to mention less than 100K was spent on these birds. Take that same money over ten years and the state can buy a 100 more acres of land that won't support the birds any better than the land the state already owns. Oh I know......maybe Utah can buy part of North Dakota.:shock:


----------



## klbzdad

#1DEER 1-I said:


> I have nothing to do with SFW or any other sportsman group. I don't sit blindly to the problems our wildlife is facing and continue to want to overhunt, overharvest, and vouch for more opportunity. You and the GP POS have that job. Of course you will profess here that pheasants are not facing predation and what I said isn't true. I don't settle for band aids on the problem like releasing pen raised birds, at least trap wild birds in other states and release them so at least there wild. This is a band aid to cover up another failed form of management by the Utah Division of Wildlife Resources. Let yourself be blinded, but quite commenting on my posts, threads don't need to end in me and the low blow Gutpilers arguing. Stop posting childish ****, and from what I see all you do is study up on what I say, you have no valid arguments, just things like you posted above. This post isn't about this, leave it at that and quite sidetracking threads.


Guess what? I don't study up on anything you have to say. I have my own wealth of knowledge and its kinda hard to avoid your posts when they are so entertaining to read. How on earth could an idiot like me NOT chime in? For fear of being hateful....I want you to have a great evening. AND I am not a fan of the bird release either. Oh, and I knew you weren't drinking the sfw sap, but it sure does appear sometimes that you're morphing in that direction. See you on the Monroe!


----------



## #1DEER 1-I

Mr Muleskinner said:


> Not to mention less than 100K was spent on these birds. Take that same money over ten years and the state can buy a 100 more acres of land that won't support the birds any better than the land the state already owns. Oh I know......maybe Utah can buy part of North Dakota.:shock:


With current funds , help from sportsmen groups, and a pheasant habitat stamp/tag, much could be accomplished in this state for pheasants. Hel wasn't well over a million dollars spent by SFW and the DWR to research deer transplants with the results we already knew? Money is floating around in many places and being used unwisely . Look at the DWRs revenue budget 80 mill and only. 2 million go back to state habitat, money's there and can be raised and found, it's about the want to do it. Maybe what they spent on the birds wasn't over 100k but that million plus they used for research projects with an answer already sure would have helped out. Make the DWR and sportsmen groups step up along with us as sportsmen and things can happen. Utah will never be a SD, but it can have pheasants.


----------



## #1DEER 1-I

klbzdad said:


> Guess what? I don't study up on anything you have to say. I have my own wealth of knowledge and its kinda hard to avoid your posts when they are so entertaining to read. How on earth could an idiot like me NOT chime in? For fear of being hateful....I want you to have a great evening. AND I am not a fan of the bird release either. Oh, and I knew you weren't drinking the sfw sap, but it sure does appear sometimes that you're morphing in that direction. See you on the Monroe!


SFW is no more money oriented than the DWR you praise. The DWR drags in nearly 80 million in revenue from people like you and me every year. What money has SFW took from you or me exactly? None from me I can't say the same of the division.


----------



## klbzdad

#1DEER 1-I said:


> SFW is no more money oriented than the DWR you praise. The DWR drags in nearly 80 million in revenue from people like you and me every year. What money has SFW took from you or me exactly? None from me I can't say the same of the division.


Says the guy who would love to pay $10.00 for an upland bird stamp because the DWR your abhor would spend in ways.....this is way to easy and I'm too tired to engage with someone superior than myself. Have a good night.


----------



## #1DEER 1-I

klbzdad said:


> Says the guy who would love to pay $10.00 for an upland bird stamp because the DWR your abhor would spend in ways.....this is way to easy and I'm too tired to engage with someone superior than myself. Have a good night.


The DWR has it's flaws klbzdad, but a stamp or fee specifically for something I am all for paying in. At least they should have to use that money for what it's for. Now between licenses and application fees that I spent $1,000 on this year, who knows where that money's gonna be spent.


----------



## #1DEER 1-I

As a hunter, I see the release of pen raised birds as giving up. Giving up when no alternative solution has been tried. It's very sad if sportsmen and hunters are beginning to go down the path of simply accepting that it's a thing of the past, without trying out solutions.

So just run this question through your head all of you. If wild pheasant hunting can be saved in Utah, should it be and would you support the cause?


----------



## Dunkem

How about opening up all the areas in SL county that they have closed.Pheasant Hunting was great until everybody and their dog moved west of Bangerter highway.I know thats where I live and have been here for 50+ years.We simply lost all of the habitat and whats left is to close to homes.I see the pen raised birds as an oppertunity to hunt.While your hunting,shot some varmits.Really 1-I fake hunt or not Im going.Like I said ,they can fly cant they8)


----------



## #1DEER 1-I

Dunkem said:


> How about opening up all the areas in SL county that they have closed.Pheasant Hunting was great until everybody and their dog moved west of Bangerter highway.I know thats where I live and have been here for 50+ years.We simply lost all of the habitat and whats left is to close to homes.I see the pen raised birds as an oppertunity to hunt.While your hunting,shot some varmits.Really 1-I fake hunt or not Im going.Like I said ,they can fly cant they8)


Yes it's still fun, and they can still fly. It is however much different then actually having wild pheasants. There are many ways including habitat stamps for pheasants, current funds, sportsmen groups, and volunteering from hunters and sportsmen to make things happen. I realize that the Salt Lake and Utah counties have outgrown pheasants habitat, but there are 27 other counties in the state. Utah and Salt Lake counties will never boast pheasant numbers again, but there are prime places across the state where purchases could be made, low laying BLM land could be improved for pheasants and habitat could be created. As I stated above millions are spent on useless studies we know the answers to and money is could be raised by those of us who enjoy hunting pheasants by buying conservation tags. The biggest issue at the moment is habitat, which money would have to take care of. Us as sportsmen should make a conscious effort to control and kill skunks, raccoons, foxes, and coyotes to help pheasants out. Current DWR land could also be improved for pheasants. Utah is down with pheasants but not out. The pheasant hunt could be shortened to only a week or so to reduce harvest especially where the hunt runs a way too long, 30 days. We could boast a hunt-able wild population, some work definitely needs to be put towards it. Honestly pheasants are disappearing and what has been done to stop it in the state?


----------



## ajwildcat

How about you guys all carry on this pissing contest this Saturday morning at some local diner while I am out enjoying this opportunity I have to hunt and to enjoy nature.


----------



## #1DEER 1-I

ajwildcat said:


> How about you guys all carry on this pissing contest this Saturday morning at some local diner while I am out enjoying this opportunity I have to hunt and to enjoy nature.


I understand this is a good opportunity, and it makes for 1 good season of pen raised birds. Fix the problems and work towards fixing the problems and you'll have good seasons the rest of your life.


----------



## Dunkem

#1DEER 1-I said:


> Yes it's still fun, and they can still fly. It is however much different then actually having wild pheasants. There are many ways including habitat stamps for pheasants, current funds, sportsmen groups, and volunteering from hunters and sportsmen to make things happen. I realize that the Salt Lake and Utah counties have outgrown pheasants habitat, but there are 27 other counties in the state. Utah and Salt Lake counties will never boast pheasant numbers again, but there are prime places across the state where purchases could be made, low laying BLM land could be improved for pheasants and habitat could be created. As I stated above millions are spent on useless studies we know the answers to and money is could be raised by those of us who enjoy hunting pheasants by buying conservation tags. The biggest issue at the moment is habitat, which money would have to take care of. Us as sportsmen should make a conscious effort to control and kill skunks, raccoons, foxes, and coyotes to help pheasants out. Current DWR land could also be improved for pheasants. Utah is down with pheasants but not out. The pheasant hunt could be shortened to only a week or so to reduce harvest especially where the hunt runs a way too long, 30 days. We could boast a hunt-able wild population, some work definitely needs to be put towards it. Honestly pheasants are disappearing and what has been done to stop it in the state?


Ok Im going to say it,Lord help me Im gonna get some crap now. This post of yours makes good sense.:shock:


----------



## Fowlmouth

I'm happy to see some effort being put into the pheasant hunt from the DWR and other organizations. It provides opportunity that would not exist if they didn't plant birds. I think it is great! I'm going with my wife and kids, and I know for a fact they don't give two ****z if it's a pen raised bird or a wild rooster. We will have a great time period. The quail are always fun to shoot too!


----------



## #1DEER 1-I

Fowlmouth said:


> I'm happy to see some effort being put into the pheasant hunt from the DWR and other organizations. It provides opportunity that would not exist if they didn't plant birds. I think it is great! I'm going with my wife and kids, and I know for a fact they don't give two ****z if it's a pen raised bird or a wild rooster. We will have a great time period. The quail are always fun to shoot too!


Good, like I've said it is fun, and it is a great opportunity. But fowlmouth, wouldn't you rather have money spent on sustainable fixes for pheasants here in the state? I'm not saying this is a bad thing, I am simply saying, that in the future the money could be better spent to help pheasants in the state. You first have to establish habitat, then begin the process of replanting birds, which I believe should be wild birds brought from other states not pen raisers, but fix each problem until the bigger problem is fixed.


----------



## wyoming2utah

#1DEER 1-I said:


> . Honestly pheasants are disappearing and what has been done to stop it in the state?


These kinds of posts piss me off...all they do is show ignorance. Honestly, 1-I, if you were to do any kind of research at all, you would save yourself some face and not look so dumb. You get ridiculed on this forum because you make comments that are totally ignorant....this is just one example.

So, what has been done? Well, I can think of several things just off the top of my head: 1) WMAs have been organized and land purchased and solely set aside for wildlife as habitat....many of these WMAs have been improved as upland game and waterfowl management areas. 2)WIAs on private property have been secured by paying landowners...this gives private landowners monetary incentive to improve habitat on their land. 3)Just this past spring, emergency winter feeding programs were instituted to help pheasants survive a difficult winter and spring. 4)Now, birds are being released to try and supplement the populations that are already out there.

Those are things that I can think of off the top of my head...I am sure there are many more things out there being done.

The reality, though, is that pheasant habitat in Utah has been lost to not only development but also farming practices. When I was young and hunted pheasants in the valley west and south of Cedar City, we used to walk the irrigation ditches...now, not only is that area developed, but those irrigation ditches are gone. You could say the same thing about much of the area here in Sevier County....And, if you look at the area where the DWR can work with pheasants--specifically the WMAs--they are working to improve the numbers in those areas.


----------



## IBSquatchin

#1DEER 1-I said:


> The DWR has it's flaws klbzdad, but a stamp or fee specifically for something I am all for paying in. At least they should have to use that money for what it's for. Now between licenses and application fees that I spent $1,000 on this year, who knows where that money's gonna be spent.


Exactly! Something you are for. Let start some projects that benefit only us 801 guys and that take opportunity away from the 435. Let's see how loud you cry. Lets have everyone who hunts the Monroe, fund some protects that benefit only the wasatch.


----------



## klbzdad

I want to throw up too because 1I's post there is pretty coherent and got one nod from my pea brain filled noggin.


----------



## Dunkem

klbzdad said:


> I want to throw up too because 1I's post there is pretty coherent and got one nod from my pea brain filled noggin.


Scary huh:!: Hey it is halloween


----------



## #1DEER 1-I

Wyo2, I haven't seen a conscious effort into pheasants. Other upland and waterfowl sure. Pheasants have taken a back seat. I understand some areas development has ruined habitat for good and farm practices have changed. This is why the only way to ensure pheasant populations is by new land purchases and improvements of current state and federal lands that are within pheasant habitat means. Most DWR properties I see are just weeds and Russian olive trees nothing has been done to improve them most are just set aside for good use but not improved. Further steps need to be taken to ensure pheasant populations, releasing pen raised birds does nothing for the actual wild population it has been proven in almost every case.


----------



## #1DEER 1-I

We both have our problems. Many of you have your head so far up the DWRs ass you think that they can't do better and we shouldn't expect them to do better and spend money more wisely. I'm to far to the other side feeling they screw up constantly. We need to meet in the middle . If you put no pressure on the DWR and expect no better, no better is going to come.


----------



## johnnycake

> Many of you have your head so far up the DWRs ass you think that they can't do better and we shouldn't expect them to do better and spend money more wisely. I'm to far to the other side feeling they screw up constantly


except you are missing the fact that in some cases "can't do better" still isn't good enough, so why expect/demand an impossibility? And what efforts have you seen for other upland that outpace what is being done for pheasants? There are other species that are MORE successful with LESS effort. That is preferable to me than to continue throwing good money after bad.


----------



## #1DEER 1-I

johnnycake said:


> except you are missing the fact that in some cases "can't do better" still isn't good enough, so why expect/demand an impossibility? And what efforts have you seen for other upland that outpace what is being done for pheasants? There are other species that are MORE successful with LESS effort. That is preferable to me than to continue throwing good money after bad.


You're right in many ways. Chukar a have got attention, quail have got attention, sage grouse have got attention, waterfowl have got attention, turkey. Millions upon millions have been poured into useless studies on mule deer that already have answers. I honestly haven't seen any projects or improvements aimed directly at pheasants other than these pen raised releases. Don't get me wrong projects for everything else are great, but it seems pheasants have been given the very back seat and they haven't been taken care of to well here in Utah.


----------



## johnnycake

just off the top of my head, there was a huge project done last year on pheasant habitat in a few WMA's and predation that was highlighted on the DWR page last year. I'll find it later unless someone has it/was involved. I think that the $$ spent on chukar/quail has been extremely more efficient, and the Sagegrouse is one in alarming decline and is a NATIVE species to boot.


----------



## Fowlmouth

#1DEER 1-I said:


> Good, like I've said it is fun, and it is a great opportunity. But fowlmouth, wouldn't you rather have money spent on sustainable fixes for pheasants here in the state? I'm not saying this is a bad thing, I am simply saying, that in the future the money could be better spent to help pheasants in the state. You first have to establish habitat, then begin the process of replanting birds, which I believe should be wild birds brought from other states not pen raisers, but fix each problem until the bigger problem is fixed.


Where are you going to get all of this upland habitat? There are still areas that have sustainable habitat and the birds are not there. We have a farm in Fountain Green. Sanpete county use to have some of the best pheasant hunting in the state. Farming practices changed years ago from ditch irrigation to sprinkler lines. It is still fantastic habitat but not many pheasants there anymore. Salt Lake county had some decent pheasant hunting, now the habitat is gone due to housing and business development. You are never getting that habitat back. Now, if you go up North by Howell where Pheasants Forever and landowners have worked together, it is some amazing pheasant hunting. I know there are a few places still left that will sustain birds and do, but the glory days are done and gone. Why is it the areas around the state that have fantastic pheasant habitat don't have any pheasants? Predators probably. Get a handle on them and a lot of the problems would be solved.


----------



## Dodger

There seems to be a viscous cycle. No one wants to go hunt pheasants if there aren't any. No one wants to go out for an unsuccessful hunt. If there are no pheasants, only the very committed will pay for any of the improvements 1I is talking about, Pheasants Forever and what not. 

Pheasants Forever cannot single handedly bring back the pheasant populations. Without the money from your average joe hunter, no hunting in this state is going to improve. With no pheasants to shoot, average joe hunter isn't going to spend any money on any of the things 1I is proposing - pheasant stamps, etc. Average joe hunter isn't going to get off the couch for a 1 week season.

Maybe, just maybe, this pheasant planting is an investment. Maybe the DWR is trying to get a few more average joe hunters to get out and remember how much fun they had hunting pheasants 20 years ago, or more. Maybe they are using these birds to try to get people excited about doing more about pheasant habitat. 

Some, not all, in fact, probably only a few of each planting of pheasants will survive. But, arguing that planting pheasants isn't going to do any good is like arguing that planting fish isn't going to do any good. It makes an impact on the people who enjoy pheasant hunting and fishing. It makes them want to continue to do it. It makes them willing to pay more for the opportunity to be able to go do it. And more money improves opportunities to do it. When there are fish, people fish (look at the community ponds). When there are pheasants, people will hunt pheasants.

1I, I love your passion even though I think you are wrong or overreacting most of the time. Maybe you should change your name here to "pheasant little?" ;-)


----------



## Mr Muleskinner

^^^good luck arguing that^^^


----------



## #1DEER 1-I

Fowlmouth said:


> Where are you going to get all of this upland habitat? There are still areas that have sustainable habitat and the birds are not there. We have a farm in Fountain Green. Sanpete county use to have some of the best pheasant hunting in the state. Farming practices changed years ago from ditch irrigation to sprinkler lines. It is still fantastic habitat but not many pheasants there anymore. Salt Lake county had some decent pheasant hunting, now the habitat is gone due to housing and business development. You are never getting that habitat back. Now, if you go up North by Howell where Pheasants Forever and landowners have worked together, it is some amazing pheasant hunting. I know there are a few places still left that will sustain birds and do, but the glory days are done and gone. Why is it the areas around the state that have fantastic pheasant habitat don't have any pheasants? Predators probably. Get a handle on them and a lot of the problems would be solved.


The upland habitat would have to come through purchasing new areas across the state, not vast amounts of land but with the millions being proposed to dump into transplanting deer I'm sure somewhere in the divisions budget over the next decade they could work towards it. I would also have to come from encouraging farmers to leave small strips of crops in each field or something. There is low BLM land that if the division worked with the BLM I am sure that some of it could be turned into suitable pheasant, quail, and upland habitat. By doing that I think you could benefit much more than pheasants, you could benefit quail, deer, chukar, etc. by improving BLM ground in areas. Improving WMA's is also a good step to take, plant brush, grasses, and other vegetation and cover to benefit pheasants on them. I have high doubts we are loosing many pheasants across the state to starving to death. We are however loosing tons to predators and lack of suitable winter cover. By improving WMA's and increasing the amount of WMA's and habitat, at least giving the birds to go for some good thick cover, surrounding farm fields would help them out with food and vegetation during the summer months. It would take some convincing of sportsmen, landowners, and sportsmen groups in order to accomplish such a goal, but it is possible, it has happened with many other species. By accomplishing those things pheasants would not be the only animals to benefit.


----------



## #1DEER 1-I

Dodger said:


> There seems to be a viscous cycle. No one wants to go hunt pheasants if there aren't any. No one wants to go out for an unsuccessful hunt. If there are no pheasants, only the very committed will pay for any of the improvements 1I is talking about, Pheasants Forever and what not.
> 
> Pheasants Forever cannot single handedly bring back the pheasant populations. Without the money from your average joe hunter, no hunting in this state is going to improve. With no pheasants to shoot, average joe hunter isn't going to spend any money on any of the things 1I is proposing - pheasant stamps, etc. Average joe hunter isn't going to get off the couch for a 1 week season.
> 
> Maybe, just maybe, this pheasant planting is an investment. Maybe the DWR is trying to get a few more average joe hunters to get out and remember how much fun they had hunting pheasants 20 years ago, or more. Maybe they are using these birds to try to get people excited about doing more about pheasant habitat.
> 
> Some, not all, in fact, probably only a few of each planting of pheasants will survive. But, arguing that planting pheasants isn't going to do any good is like arguing that planting fish isn't going to do any good. It makes an impact on the people who enjoy pheasant hunting and fishing. It makes them want to continue to do it. It makes them willing to pay more for the opportunity to be able to go do it. And more money improves opportunities to do it. When there are fish, people fish (look at the community ponds). When there are pheasants, people will hunt pheasants.
> 
> 1I, I love your passion even though I think you are wrong or overreacting most of the time. Maybe you should change your name here to "pheasant little?" ;-)


These are great points, maybe this will help people once again remember how fun pheasant hunting is and get people back on the bandwagon. Pheasants IMO are the next funnest thing to hunt to deer anywhere in the state. There's just something about a rooster busting up and the beauty of the pheasant. It's sad to see its numbers dwindling. Maybe these planters are a good way to remember and give new experience to help bring back in interest to Utah pheasant hunting. I understand what you're saying about people get bored with something that's not there and won't work towards it if they can't see it. You will have to have most hunters on board, groups like pheasant forever and SFW, along with the division working towards the goal, but it can still be accomplished. Predators lie in our hands, if you enjoy hunting any of our upland game and waterfowl that should be reason enough to get rid of the varmints that kill them.


----------



## Dunkem

#1DEER 1-I said:


> These are great points, maybe this will help people once again remember how fun pheasant hunting is and get people back on the bandwagon. Pheasants IMO are the next funnest thing to hunt to deer anywhere in the state. There's just something about a rooster busting up and the beauty of the pheasant. It's sad to see its numbers dwindling. Maybe these planters are a good way to remember and give new experience to help bring back in interest to Utah pheasant hunting. I understand what you're saying about people get bored with something that's not there and won't work towards it if they can't see it. You will have to have most hunters on board, groups like pheasant forever and SFW, along with the division working towards the goal, but it can still be accomplished. Predators lie in our hands, if you enjoy hunting any of our upland game and waterfowl that should be reason enough to get rid of the varmints that kill them.


Good lord I have to agree on this post also,your on a run 1.I


----------



## clean pass through

#1 deer 

Where do you think the wild birds came from in the first place?
How do you suggest killing all of the predators? 
How are you going to tell the farmers to not farm with efficiency? 
Do you really think not killing roosters and cutting the pheasant hunt to a week will help?
You know, hunting the whole month would not change the phesant population much at all. As long as the hens are not killed you would still have enouph rosters to get the job done!

Yes by planting pen raised birds it is a bandaid approach and only one percent might live to nest another day (hens). But at least they are trying to get people off the couch and out of doors. 

Actually everyone on this forum and families........1Deer is right don't go out and phesant hunt this weekend. There are not birds out there! (other than the 11,000 the DWR is releasing) If you shoot one it is not a worthy specimen anyhow because it was pen raised. :mrgreen: Just kidding.....Kinda  Plus the sky might be falling on your head. If you don't believe me ask 1Deer he will set you straight. 

I for one will be out probably only 9 days of the 15. Because of work and other unspecified reasons (My beautiful wife).  But that is still better than nothing. Good luck to all. Including 1Deer.


----------



## clean pass through

One more thing 1deer at least you make things entertaining on here........Thanks


----------



## wyogoob

klbzdad said:


> Guess what? I don't study up on anything you have to say. I have my own wealth of knowledge and its kinda hard to avoid your posts when they are so entertaining to read. How on earth could an idiot like me NOT chime in? For fear of being hateful....I want you to have a great evening. AND I am not a fan of the bird release either. Oh, and I knew you weren't drinking the sfw sap, but it sure does appear sometimes that you're morphing in that direction. See you on the Monroe!


uh...isn't it against the UWN rules to call yourself an idiot?


----------



## Ghost rider

Wow just read this whole thing. I might be barking up the wrong tree but but #1 deer 1-I
you should bow out off this thread. Predators have and will always be a problem but land management is the bigger issue. The more you type the less I know, you know.


----------



## #1DEER 1-I

Ghost rider said:


> Wow just read this whole thing. I might be barking up the wrong tree but but #1 deer 1-I
> you should bow out off this thread. Predators have and will always be a problem but land management is the bigger issue. The more you type the less I know, you know.


 Really? land management is the bigger issue, and more habitat is needed, both to be purchased and created, and improved. I agree with that. But predators are a huge issue, I see hens, and WILD hens at that every year in my pastures laying on their eggs. Last year I watched a hen with 10-12 chicks cross the road right in front of me. Now if there are still wild birds out there raising chicks and eggs, do you mind telling me why those 10-12 chicks out of all of them, only 1 probably made it? Pheasants are there, but the amount of raccoons, skunks, and foxes, are definetly keeping numbers way way down. Habitat is the bigger issue, but predators are a huge issue to, at least where I'm at.

And on top of all this, with as new as your membership is, and you being attracted right to this thread, are you sure you aren't a regular with a different name? Someone from the GP perhaps?


----------



## rooster96

#1DEER 1-I said:


> Really? land management is the bigger issue, and more habitat is needed, both to be purchased and created, and improved. I agree with that. But predators are a huge issue, I see hens, and WILD hens at that every year in my pastures laying on their eggs. Last year I watched a hen with 10-12 chicks cross the road right in front of me. Now if there are still wild birds out there raising chicks and eggs, do you mind telling me why those 10-12 chicks out of all of them, only 1 probably made it? Pheasants are there, but the amount of raccoons, skunks, and foxes, are definetly keeping numbers way way down. Habitat is the bigger issue, but predators are a huge issue to, at least where I'm at.
> 
> And on top of all this, with as new as your membership is, and you being attracted right to this thread, are you sure you aren't a regular with a different name? Someone from the GP perhaps?


I'm new here as well and what is the gp or gut pile I think. It seems like people don't like it


----------



## Ghost rider

#1 deer 1-I, my membership is new but I am not. It was actually pelicans predator thread that got me to post. Didn't want to see a guy in trouble for an oversight on who rights the tickets. Now im interested in his hunting oppression. This thread caught my attention because the pheasant season opens Saturday and this thread is about pheasants. Gp? Lost me there. As for your comments on this subject I find them very unhelpful since all of the above mentioned predators already have no limits or seasons. This actually ties into pelicans topic verry well as the best time to regulate them is at night wich is generally outlawed around the state. Thats what caught my eye. Strange that Nebraska and south dakota have some of the best predator and pheasant hunting in the country.


----------



## Huge29

I think the habitat argument is 100% bogus! Corinne was as good of a place to hunt as the next place and guess how many pivot sprinklers are out there? Zero was my last count. Development has been very minimal, the P&G and Wal-Mart are maybe 100 acres and are way over on the east side of town. What is one factor that has really changed?
Uintah Basin has been terrible for at least ten years and ten years ago there were very few of the pivot sprinklers back then, many more now. The sprinklers certainly do reduce some habitat, but they all still have their corners that did not exist before. 
Back in the good old days for me late 80's, which were terrible compared to previous times. One thing that the basin has in common to Corinne area---used to see pheasant tracks all over the canal and ditch banks, but now they are all covered with one certain type of rodent tracks.... They are very aggressive and have obliterated the pheasant hatches and they procreate...well, like rodents do.


----------



## wyoming2utah

Huge29 said:


> I think the habitat argument is 100% bogus!


Hmmm...I don't know. I just read on Pheasants Forever site that habitat can reduce predation by up to 80%. I am sure they are citing studies done on the issue...

http://www.pheasantsforever.org/page/1/predators.jsp


----------



## wan2bhunting

Man I don't get on here very much but today all I have read it seems is nothing but drama. I am kind of excited about the Pheasants I haven't shot one since I went on Youth Pheasant day! If you're gonna cause drama please log off and go back to your FACEBOOK PAGE!!


----------



## Dunkem

Enough of this bickering:argue:.Im heading out in the morning.Pheasants or no pheasants Im going to shoot something._O\\


----------



## Dodger

rooster96 said:


> I'm new here as well and what is the gp or gut pile I think. It seems like people don't like it


It is the gut pile. The rules there are a little more lenient as far as if you want to call someone a son of a gun, you can call someone a son of a gun.

That usually escalates into fights and my dad is stronger than your dad arguments. People start to hate each other.

Then they get in arguments here and refer back to arguments they had over there and they still have to hate each other here because they hate each other there.

Go shoot some pheasants guys. They don't shoot themselves.


----------

